Ask HN: What is your favorite Twitter bot? - perseusprime11
======
perseusprime11
Mine is the InfiniteScream:
[https://twitter.com/infinite_scream?lang=en](https://twitter.com/infinite_scream?lang=en)

It tweets variants of AAAAAHH! periodically because it thinks the world is
going to hell.

